
Sam Altman presents a political vision for California… and the U.S - PhilipA
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/12/with-the-united-slate-sam-altman-presents-a-political-vision-for-california-and-the-u-s
======
burntrelish1273
Sama should consider just getting behind Brand New Congress post-partisan
insurgent DINOs and RINOs for these reasons:

\- A third-party (ie Draft Bernie, Libertarian, Green, etc.) is a Catch-22
nonstarter. It sucks, but that's the current paradigm and unlikely to change.

\- Replacing one corrupt rep in either party with a progressive, clean-money,
grassroots-focused rep makes a progress delta of 2.

\- When necessary and sufficient reps are replaced, forming a sizable majority
(which is indeed possible), it's possible to steer leadership to do what's
right. Also, the possibility is open to leave to destroy the remaining
establishment party dead-weight by forming a viable third-party from the top
and majority of political talent.

Also worth doing:

\- Overturning Citizens' United by state-ratified Constitutional amendment. A
corrupt political process is just a reality show, not a healthy representative
republic.

\- Eliminating, or otherwise mitigating, the Electoral College to follow the
popular vote.

